

Texas leaks 3.5 million private records including DOB and SS - ck2
http://www.tgdaily.com/security-features/55316-state-of-texas-in-epic-data-leak-fail

======
T-hawk
I think the more surprising thing about the headline is that Texas needs
3,500,000 employees to run its state government?

~~~
cjeane
The title is inaccurate. Many of the records where from State run retirement
programs, but not everyone affected is/was a state employee. Texas is a big
place. The Teacher Retirement System of Texas(one of the affected
organizations) alone has over 1.3 million members.

~~~
ck2
Title now edited.

------
shareme
sarcasm ahead: they say everyone does it big in Texas...its more than likely
the biggest leak in history..congrats Texas..

